# Craftsman 46 Inch Snowblower Attachment Eating Belts



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys,

Anyone seen this problem? I have a (new to me) 2003 Craftsman 46 Inch Snowblower Attachment, model 486.248460, attached to my GT5000. The blower is burning through drive belts like mad. I've used Gates belts (green cover) from auto stores, and tried a Kevlar belt from Tractor Supply, because I can get them locally (Sears doesn't carry them in the stores).

The problem is with the smaller of the two belts, 1/2 x 40 inches, Sears part 46960, which connects the PTO/clutch to the pulley, which in turn drives the auger belt. I've burned through about 5 of these over the past few weeks (we constantly get dumped on here lately).

The auger belt, 5/8 x 114 inches, Sears part 46961, appears to be fine, but I think it might be loose. When I pull the spring chain, the belt still has some slop in it. It will turn the augers and blow the snow, but bogs down in the heavier stuff.

When it bogs down, I think the drive belt is being sacrificed, as the PTO is obviously still being turned by the engine.

I have the spring chain tensions set per the manual (default positions from factory). The manual says to adjust the belts if the augers stop, but it doesn't give advice on how much to tighten them.

I'm thinking that the auger belt is probably worn/stretched from age, so it needs to be tighter, and the (new) drive belt can be left at the factory setting. I just don't know how tight to make the auger belt.

Any ideas?

Mike


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not positive on this model but most lawn tractor belts are industrial not automotive belts, the difference is the angle of the V, they burn up quickly because of a much smaller contact area, the belts are designed to be driven on the angled sides of the V not the bottom of the belt if the angle is off a small contact area results if higher operating temps.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Make sure your using a "clutching belt". One side will be at a different angle then the other side. Look at the belt gone bad, what went bad about it? Is it burnt? Is it shredded? Did it just snap in half (pull apart)? As for tightness, go to the longest distance between pulleys, grab the belt with your thumb and 1st finger and you should only be able to twist it half way around by hand.


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. These belts say they are specifically made for snowblowers, etc. and are made with idling pulleys in mind. They are snapping (the Kevlar one resisted this the most, and was more of a shredding result).

I really think the auger belt tension is the answer, because the spring barely stretches when I pull the chain tight on the auger belt. 

Thanks for the tip about the tension check, I'll try that and report back.

I only paid $275 for the snowblower, but I'm now in for over $70 in these drive belts. 

I thought the first one (original, Sears belt) died due to age, and the others (all aftermarket) due to the amount and weight of the snow, and maybe these small belts were designed to be sacrificial and I was pushing the machine too much. My old unit was a 42-inch (same year, also from Sears), but had a manual PTO mechanism (no small belt), never had any issues from the depth of the snow.

Don't hesitate to add more to the discussion. 

Mike


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure the pulleys are clean, no rust or old belt material on the wear surfaces.

If they are too loose then they will be slipping and burn up in no time.


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

OK, tightened it up, still seems a bit loose, but there's decent tension on the auger spring (still not as much as the drive spring).
Broke another drive belt (a green Gates one). This time it really shredded, and was warm when I picked it up off the snow.
I did notice that the top of the transfer pulley (top pulley which is driven by drive belt from PTO, and turns the shaft for the lower pulley which drives the auger belt) is quite rusty. I may replace that as well as both belts with OEM ones, but I'm wondering if it's worth the money?
Mike


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Beats shoveling 
Depends on the cost of the parts compared to replacing it, most likely it's worth fixing.


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

I know, and all my friends and neighbors are jealous because I can drive the tractor, in my little cocoon (cab), rather than pushing around a walk-behind.

But, I hate going through 1-2 belts every time it snows (which around here is turning into 3 times a week lately)...

Mike


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Turns out, the rusty pulley is also used on the 42-inch model, which I still have. I'll swap it out and see if that improves anything.

Mike


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

On a belt that may be slipping some, a rusty pulley will act like sandpaper on the belt.

BG


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

Wouldn't a slipping belt polish the pulley? (jus askin)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Normally yes, but if the pulley is rough it'll tear up the belt.


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

HoeKay... tanx.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-number/46960/0071/486?sid=SPDx20100707xMarketplace

$19.99 is cheap for a OEM drive belt. Have you noticed if the belt is "bouncing" as you are using the thrower? What I mean by "bouncing" is, if something grabs the auger and suddenly slows it's speed as it re-gains speed a spring loaded tensioner will move and return very quickly. This will make a banging noise and reek havoc on the entire drive train. Using a fixed tensioner will stop that "bouncing" problem.


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

No banging noise. 

I think the rusty pulley is looking to be a likely candidate. Again, I had a 42-inch model, which mechanically is just about identical (other than the scale), never, ever had an issue with belts. I just looked at the PTO tray from the 42-inch machine this morning, none of the components are rusty. (No, it won't fit this tractor, which is the only reason I bought the 46-inch unit).

I'll swap out that pulley (quite rusty all over, and in the groove) and let you know what happens next.

Mike


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Eureka!!! Swapped out that pulley, blew snow for nearly 3 hours on Sat, mostly through 3 foot deep plow piles, no belt problems. Snow was so heavy/deep that it nearly stalled the tractor engine a few times. Using a green Gates belt.
Hopefully this saga is behind me now.
Thanks guys!!!
Mike


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear that seems to have solved it, now if we could only prevent the snow in the first place


----------



## ocinpa (Jan 13, 2012)

For what it's worth, I had a Kevlar 1/2" X 113", it worked fine for about 3 yrs., then a gouge developed and it kept jumping out every 5 minutes, uggghhhh!!!
I went to buy a new and the dealer told me to see if the belt could ride higher in the pulley groove, so that the wider part of the belt was just a hair below the edge of the pulley, or maybe even, which meant a 5/8" belt, I had the room, and even the idler was wide enough, went an inch longer 114", lots of power, no squealing, no jumping.


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, 5/8 x 114 is the correct belt for the auger. 

My problems were with the PTO belt, which is 1/2 x 40. Getting rid of the rust seemed to cure the problem I was having.

No snow so far this winter!!! :dance:

Mike


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

SHHH! your going to jinks us with that kind of talk...................


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow this thread has lived a year, is that a record?


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

It was idle for almost exactly a year!

We got about an inch and a half overnight, enough to get my oldest son excited about going sledding (for the first time this winter). Alas, it is supposed to rain and melt away later today.

The weathermen are "watching" something for the weekend. Around here, that's usually a bad sign (heavy snow)...

Mike


----------



## jreink01 (Mar 3, 2014)

You may have already checked this, but make sure your belt is on the right way around the pulleys. I had my belt on the wrong side of the tensioner pulley ( the pulley I had on the other side of the tractor). While it still would run and blow snow, it would bog down when I hit the thick and heavy stuff. When I changed the tensioner pulley to the other side of the tractor, it chewed up the heavy snow no problem. Hope this helps.


----------

